# Details of Flower in MACRO Photography



## surapon (Jun 11, 2015)

Details of Flower in MACRO Photography by Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L Hybrid IS. Macro. USM. Hand held shooting , And Some of the Photos = Tripods.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Jun 11, 2015)

Magnificent Mr Surapon.
Excellent.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice work, Surapon!


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful series, Mr Surapon.


----------



## langdonb (Jun 12, 2015)

Excellent shots Mr Surapon. What setting on the first shot...quite a bit of DOF for that lens...how far away from flower were you?


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Magnificent Mr Surapon.
> Excellent.
> -r



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Lion rock.


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

dpc said:


> Nice work, Surapon!



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. dpc.


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Mr Surapon.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

langdonb said:


> Excellent shots Mr Surapon. What setting on the first shot...quite a bit of DOF for that lens...how far away from flower were you?



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Langdonb.
The first 2 shots , I use Tripods, Set Canon 5D MK II t AV. mode At F = 18.0, ISO = 100 and Camera will Auto setting SS = 0.8 Sec., With Mirror up and self timer shot. I use with 25 mm. Canon tube , that reduce the distant from lens to the flower with in 4 inches ( If not use the Tube, the minimum distant =0.99 ft.)---Yes, IS = Off.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Details of Flower in MACRO Photography by Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L Hybrid IS. Macro. USM. Hand held shooting , And Some of the Photos = Tripods.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Details of Flower in MACRO Photography by Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L Hybrid IS. Macro. USM. Hand held shooting , And Some of the Photos = Tripods.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Details of Flower in MACRO Photography by Canon EF 100 mm. F/ 2.8 L Hybrid IS. Macro. USM. Hand held shooting , And Some of the Photos = Tripods.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice! Very nice!
-r


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Another set of flowers in my yard.
Thank you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Nice! Very nice!
> -r



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Lion rock.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

